# Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht



## Walsumer80 (5. Oktober 2013)

Junge Junge,wenn ich so Kommentare wie den Titel dieses Threads lese beginnt bei mir das fremdschämen.

Warum muss man immer durch die "Blume" dabei schreiben,dass man einen Fisch released hat#c.


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Weil sich manche nicht strafbar machen möchten - würde ich mal so sagen.


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Weil sich manche nicht strafbar machen möchten - würde ich mal so sagen.




Dann brauch man auch gar nicht sagen was mit dem Fisch passiert ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Junge Junge,wenn ich so Kommentare wie den Titel dieses Threads lese beginnt bei mir das fremdschämen.
> 
> Warum muss man immer durch die "Blume" dabei schreiben,dass man einen Fisch released hat#c.



Lies mal|rolleyes:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271265

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272027




Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Dann brauch man auch gar nicht sagen was mit dem Fisch passiert ist.



*Rüüüüüüchtüüüüüüch !*


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Dann brauch man auch gar nicht sagen was mit dem Fisch passiert ist.


Manche wollen allerdings - ebenso wie du gerade - ihren Standpunkt klar machen.


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Manche wollen allerdings - ebenso wie du gerade - ihren Standpunkt klar machen.




Ich will hier keinen Standpunkt klar machen,ich hab nur eine Frage gestellt.


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

was du anfangs geschrieben hast, zeigt aber deutlich deinen standpunkt zu der sache...


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Darum wirst du von mir auch nur lesen, das ich einen Fisch gefangen habe...!


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Andal schrieb:


> Darum wirst du von mir auch nur lesen, das ich einen Fisch gefangen habe...!



Genau das ist es,was reichen würde,alles andere ist uninteressant.


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

für dich, aber für andere vielleicht nicht.


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Aalredl schrieb:


> für dich, aber für andere vielleicht nicht.



Genau das ist es ja was mich interessiert,warum nicht?


----------



## sMaXx (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

wie egal dasn auch is? 
lass doch jeden sein gewissen beruhigen wie er mag !!


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



sMaXx schrieb:


> wie egal dasn auch is?
> lass doch jeden sein gewissen beruhigen wie er mag !!




Das bestätigt meine Meinung,Gewissen beruhigen.

Aber warum öffentlich?


----------



## dib (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Aber warum öffentlich?


 


zum beispiel wie bei mir , aus langeweile und zum zeitvertreib.

muss nich immer alles 100%ig sinn haben solange es spaß macht . 

lg
----------
thomas


----------



## sMaXx (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

ich frage mich mitlerweile eher was du mit dem topic bezwecken willst?  es herrscht nunmal fast überall c&r verbot ! und wenn ich dann ausserhalb der schonzeit hier in SH ne bunte mefo seh bin ich recht beruhigt, wenn jmd schreibt das die schonwieder so glitschig war !!! warum auch nicht?


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Das bestätigt meine Meinung,Gewissen beruhigen.
> 
> Aber warum öffentlich?



Fischers Fritzchen hat einen Hecht gefangen. Das wird, wie der Rest seine Lebens auch, sofort auf allen erdenklichen Plattformen und Netzwerken veröffentlicht, Fritzchen ist ja modern. Außerdem ist Fritzchen ein Held, denn er hat die Bestie bezwungen und Fritzchen ist natürlich ein gnädiger Held, der sich nur des edlen Fischwaidwerkes wegen diesen Bestien stellt und nicht der schnöden Beute wegen. Fritzchen ist der Cowboy im Western, der immer einen sauberen Hut trägt und das weisse Pferd reitet; meint er jedenfalls, oder so ähnlich. 

Andere sind grad raus und teilen auch gleich mit nach welchem Rezept gekocht wurde und wie es geschmeckt hat. Straight... wie dereinst Bud Spencer.

Und es gibt die, die es eher klassisch mögen. Die das Ende so beschreiben, dass alles möglich ist, aber nichts endgültig sein muss. Die Gentlemen, die schweigen und genießen.

Jetzt kannst du es dir aussuchen.


----------



## sMaXx (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Andal schrieb:


> Fischers Fritzchen hat einen Hecht gefangen. Das wird, wie der Rest seine Lebens auch, sofort auf allen erdenklichen Plattformen und Netzwerken veröffentlicht, Fritzchen ist ja modern. Außerdem ist Fritzchen ein Held, denn er hat die Bestie bezwungen und Fritzchen ist natürlich ein gnädiger Held, der sich nur des edlen Fischwaidwerkes wegen diesen Bestien stellt und nicht der schnöden Beute wegen. Fritzchen ist der Cowboy im Western, der immer einen sauberen Hut trägt und das weisse Pferd reitet; meint er jedenfalls, oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Andere sind grad raus und teilen auch gleich mit nach welchem Rezept gekocht wurde und wie es geschmeckt hat. Straight... wie dereinst Bud Spencer.
> 
> ...



gutes ding


----------



## Thunderstruck (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Andal schrieb:


> Straight... wie dereinst Bud Spencer.



Erinnert mich irgendwie an dein Avatar #h


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Junge Junge,wenn ich so Kommentare wie den Titel dieses Threads lese beginnt bei mir das fremdschämen.
> 
> Warum muss man immer durch die "Blume" dabei schreiben,dass man einen Fisch released hat#c.



Ganz einfach, weil C&R in Deutschland verboten ist. |rolleyes 

Aber auch mir flutscht mal der ein oder andere Fisch durch die Hände, was soll man machen?! Kopf hoch und weiter angeln  |supergri Warum man aber bei YouTube eine Straftat auch noch zur Show stellt, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Ich finde den Verweiß auf die eigene Edelmütigkeit auch immer lächerlich!
Anstatt die Klappe zu halten!
Noch schlimmer finde ich jedoch die, welche wenn ersichtlich ein toter Fisch gepostet wird, sich echaufieren und "guten Apetitt" wünschen müssen, dies sind oft die gleichen Kandidaten!

Jürgen


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde den Verweiß auf die eigene Edelmütigkeit auch immer lächerlich!
> Anstatt die Klappe zu halten!
> Noch schlimmer finde ich jedoch die, welche wenn ersichtlich ein toter Fisch gepostet wird, sich echaufieren und "guten Apetitt" wünschen müssen, dies sind oft die gleichen Kandidaten!
> 
> Jürgen



Bin ich deiner Meinung#6


----------



## thanatos (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

zurücksetzen ist bei uns nicht verboten,wenn ich einen
zurücksetze hat das absolut nichts mit Edelmut zu tun,dann hab ich ihn eben nicht gewollt,entweder zu klein oder eben nicht
mein Zielfisch,Hauptsache er ist noch gesund und wird den Drill unbeschadet überstehen.Wo das verboten ist sollte doch der Gesetzgeber mal überprüfen lassen ob er noch alle Schrauben in der Schüssel hat.


----------



## Lazarus (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



thanatos schrieb:


> zurücksetzen ist bei uns nicht verboten,wenn ich einen zurücksetze hat das absolut nichts mit Edelmut zu tun,dann hab ich ihn eben nicht gewollt,entweder zu klein oder eben nicht mein Zielfisch,Hauptsache er ist noch gesund und wird den Drill unbeschadet überstehen.Wo das verboten ist sollte doch der Gesetzgeber mal überprüfen lassen ob er noch alle Schrauben in der Schüssel hat.


Es ist halt so, dass man nicht wirklich in die Köpfe schauen kann. Auch die Exekutive nicht. Deshalb ist der Gesetzgeber mancherorts auf die Idee gekommen, das Zurücksetzen von Fischen generell zu verbieten (Schonbestimmungen außen vor), damit kann man die C&Rler an den Wickel bekommen, ohne dass die sich rausreden können, der 30 Pfund Karpfen wäre ein für die Pfanne unpassender Beifang und sie hätten ihn nur deshalb released.
Darunter leiden tun wieder mal die normalen, die auf Fische angeln um sie zu verspeisen, falsche Arten oder Größen von Fischen aber selbstverständlich zurückzusetzen. Unter der Unvernunft einiger weniger leidet wie so oft die Mehrheit.

Das 'aus der Hand gleiten' könnte auf längere Sicht durchaus dazu führen, dass Anglern, denen das ständig passiert und die das in Wort und Bild meinen verbreiten müssen, die Eignung zum Angeln abgesprochen werden könnte. Ein Angler, der mit einem Fisch nicht umgehen kann, ist nunmal nicht zur Ausübung seiner Tätigkeit qualifiziert...


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Es geht doch gar nicht um das was man nun tut, oder unterlässt. Es geht um die oftmals sehr infantile, sogar dümmliche Art und Weise der öffentlichen Darstellung dessen, was getan wurde.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Das 'aus der Hand gleiten' könnte auf längere Sicht durchaus dazu führen, dass Anglern, denen das ständig passiert und die das in Wort und Bild meinen verbreiten müssen, die Eignung zum Angeln abgesprochen werden könnte. Ein Angler, der mit einem Fisch nicht umgehen kann, ist nunmal nicht zur Ausübung seiner Tätigkeit qualifiziert...


Alter, erzähl mir nicht die Story vom Pferd! 			:q


----------



## Lazarus (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

@Kati
Vor 20 Jahren hätte ich jedem den Vogel gezeigt, der mit erzählt hätte, dass es mal verboten wäre, einen gefangenen Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen.
Heute ist das in Bayern leider der Fall.

Das regelmäßige aus-der-Hand-rutschen von Fischen schreit geradezu nach einer gesetzlichen Regelung.
Deshalb: Den Ball flach halten und alles bleibt gut.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Hat heut in ganz Deutschland den ganzen Tag geregnet, ne? Ist ja schlimmer, als wenn die Gewässer zugefroren sind...


----------



## pxnhxxd (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Diese C&R-Geschichten sind echt zum totlachen.
Also ich hatte noch nie ne Petatante beim angeln hinterm Rücken stehen.
Wenn man releasen will, (Blick nach links und recht und weg isser).
Wenn man natürlich bei Youtube sein Geständnis via Video reinstellt ist das halt Saudoof, und Doofheit muss halt bestraft werden.
Wegen diesen Idioten wird doch nur dieser Hype gemacht.
Und wenn man in manchen Videos sieht wie sie die Fänge behandeln ist es auch nicht mehr wie richtig.

Gruss
Jupp


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Vor 20 Jahren hätte ich jedem den Vogel gezeigt, der mit erzählt hätte, dass es mal verboten wäre, einen gefangenen Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen.
> Heute ist das in Bayern leider der Fall.


 
Das ist auch heute in Bayern nicht der Fall. Wenn jemand eine Fisch nicht verwerten kann/will und ihn als zufälligen Beifang rausgekurbelt hat, kann dir kein Mensch was, auch nicht in Bayern. Auch hier gilt das Tierschutzgesetz.

Ich habe vorgestern in den Regnitz wieder mal auf leckere Brassen gefischt. Nachdem zwei davon schon auf Eis in der Kühlbox lagen, hatte ein 57er Döbel Appetit auf den Pellet. Der schwimmt wieder und der würde auch wieder schwimmen, wenn Braun persönlich mit der Kamera neben mir gestanden hätte.

Bei einer Anzeige lade ich den Richter gern zu mir nach Hause ein. Er darf sich dann einen leckeren Fisch aus der Tiefkühltruhe zum Mitnehmen aussuchen. C&R wird man mir bei einem Blick ins Fangbuch als Vorsatz sehr schwerlich unterstellen können. #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> Diese C&R-Geschichten sind echt zum totlachen.
> Also ich hatte noch nie ne Petatante beim angeln hinterm Rücken stehen.


 
Es gibt da aber wirklich Extremisten. In Nürnberg am Wöhrder See gab es mehrfach Fälle, wo sich Typen mit Kamera in den Hinterhalt gelegt haben, um Karpfen-Angler "auf frischer Tat" zu stellen.

Mich haben vor ca. 5 Wochen 3 "Aktivisten" beim Aalangeln an der Zenn besucht. Die waren nicht aggressiv, hatten eher was von den Zeugen Jehovas. :q
Da eh nix gebissen hat, habe ich mich auf ein nettes, verbales Wortgefecht eingelassen. Nach 'ner Viertelstunde sind sie dann entnervt abgezogen. |wavey:


----------



## pxnhxxd (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt da aber wirklich Extremisten. In Nürnberg am Wöhrder See gab es mehrfach Fälle, wo sich Typen mit Kamera in den Hinterhalt gelegt haben, um Karpfen-Angler "auf frischer Tat" zu stellen.
> 
> Mich haben vor ca. 5 Wochen 3 "Aktivisten" beim Aalangeln an der Zenn besucht. Die waren nicht aggressiv, hatten eher was von den Zeugen Jehovas. :q
> Da eh nix gebissen hat, habe ich mich auf ein nettes, verbales Wortgefecht eingelassen. Nach 'ner Viertelstunde sind sie dann entnervt abgezogen. |wavey:



Die Carphunter sind halt ein Thema für sich.
Die wollen jedem zu C&R bekehren. Mal schauen obs beim Richter auch funktioniert...
Da ich ausschliesslich Spinnfische , hake ich die "nicht Verwertbaren" im Wasser ab.


----------



## pxnhxxd (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Wenn die Dich mit ner kamera filmen wirds eher für die Extremis schwer.
Das Recht aufs eigene Bild. Ohne deine Erlaubnis dürfen die keinen Filmen


----------



## Rosi (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Warum muss man immer durch die "Blume" dabei schreiben,dass man einen Fisch released hat#c.



Na weil man sich dabei besser fühlt wenn alle Welt das weiß. Man ist tierlieb, großzügig und voll in Ordnung. Wenn es niemand wüßte, was hätte es für einen Sinn?? 

Manche entschuldigen sich sogar, wenn sie den Fisch in die Tüte stecken mußten. Ist halt Internet. Beobachte die Leute mal in echt am Wasser. Unter den Wimpern huschen die Augen nach rechts und links und wenn die Luft rein ist...
Also einfach nicht alles glauben was hier so zu lesen ist.


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> Wenn die Dich mit ner kamera filmen wirds eher für die Extremis schwer.
> Das Recht aufs eigene Bild. Ohne deine Erlaubnis dürfen die keinen Filmen



recht am eigenen bild greift nicht, solange es nicht veröffentlicht / dritten zugänglich gemacht wird.

http://www.rechtambild.de/2010/03/das-recht-am-eigenen-bild/


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Jose schrieb:


> recht am eigenen bild greift nicht, solange es nicht veröffentlicht / dritten zugänglich gemacht wird.



Ist der Staatsanwalt nicht "Dritter"?


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> Ist der Staatsanwalt nicht "Dritter"?



als rechtslaie nehme ich den "dritten" mal zurück |rolleyes

ich hatte da mal ein problem mit von mir in einer lachsvollen flussmündung fotografierten professionell blinkernden. haben mich unter massiver androhung von polizei gezwungen, die bilder zu löschen.
ich war rechts-dumm damals - und die tech-dumm: ich sag nur "undelete" :m .

also fotografieren (wohl auch filmen) darf mensch - nur nicht ohne genehmigung veröffentlichen.

in obigem zusammenhang hatte die staatsanwaltschaft kein problem mit solchen bildern.


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Dann heist es "Vorsicht an der Rheinpromenade".
Ne im Ernst, Ich finde die C&R-Debatten werden von der Anglerschaft
selbst so Hochsterilisier. Im Grunde Intetessiert das ausser Pet(r)a keine Sau. Das Thema gibts doch nicht erst seit dem 09.09.
Und jetzt haben auf einmal alle nen Bremsstreifen in der Hose.


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Aber es gibt nicht nur Idioten bei den C&R Typen sondern auch bei den Mitnehmern.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hlcQE8tov7o&desktop_uri=/watch?v=hlcQE8tov7o 

Wie kann man einen Fisch nur so behandeln nach der Landung
Ich könnt kotzen.


----------



## Rannebert (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> Aber es gibt nicht nur Idioten bei den C&R Typen sondern auch bei den Mitnehmern.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hlcQE8tov7o&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DhlcQE8tov7o
> 
> ...



Lies dir die Beschreibung zum Video durch, dann wird Dir vieles klar.....
Dummheit kennt halt keine Grenzen!


Aber 14 Rapfen in 3 Stunden fangen, über tolle Kameras für den Kopf diskutieren, um seine super Fänge anderen zu präsentieren (denn wer schaut sich das schon selber nochmal zu Hause an) und oft genug einfach mal Themenbeiträge unmotiviert und ohne Erklärung als Quatsch abtun, kann auch gerne mal zum Fremdschämen führen!

Da kann ich den TE nicht ernstnehmen! #q


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Lies dir die Beschreibung zum Video durch, dann wird Dir vieles klar.....
> Dummheit kennt halt keine Grenzen!
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig!!!
Und wegen solchen Vollpfosten haben wir so eine miese Aussendarstellung
Was war die Welt noch schön wo das Internet noch nicht diesen Stellenwert hatte.
Fehlt nur noch dad irgendwann mal einer von den Supermännern ne Liveübertragung vom Vereinstümpel macht.

Gruss und gute Nacht
Jupp


----------



## Dsrwinmag (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> Diese C&R-Geschichten sind echt zum totlachen.
> Wenn man natürlich bei Youtube sein Geständnis via Video reinstellt ist das halt Saudoof, und Doofheit muss halt bestraft werden.
> Wegen diesen Idioten wird doch nur dieser Hype gemacht.
> Und wenn man in manchen Videos sieht wie sie die Fänge behandeln ist es auch nicht mehr wie richtig.


Wenn ein sächsischer Jäger einen Wolf, der ein Jagdrevier von bis zu 350 Quadratkilometer sein eigen nennt und entgegen der bornierten Meinung einiger Hardliner, in unserer einnehmenden, fortgeschrittenen Zivilisation nun wirklich nichts mehr verloren hat, anspricht und fliegen lässt; so greifen die drei "S":
Schießen, Schaufeln, Schweigen!

Genauso verfahre ich mit dem ein oder anderen Waller, den ich aus der Naab ziehe.
Ich betrachte das als Hegearbeit, während die ein oder andere "Zecke" am Wasser am liebsten noch mehr Industrieplörre hineinkippen würde, um endlich Ebro-Verhältnisse zu schaffen...

Wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist, soll er dementsprechend verfahren. Solange er das dritte "S" beachtet, wird auch niemand mir mein Hobby streitig machen! 




Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag, 33, Fischereischein  seit '94


----------



## feko (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Dsrwinmag schrieb:


> Wenn ein sächsischer Jäger einen Wolf, der ein Jagdrevier von bis zu 350 Quadratkilometer sein eigen nennt und entgegen der bornierten Meinung einiger Hardliner, in unserer einnehmenden, fortgeschrittenen Zivilisation nun wirklich nichts mehr verloren hat, anspricht und fliegen lässt; so greifen die drei "S":
> Schießen, Schaufeln, Schweigen!
> 
> Genauso verfahre ich mit dem ein oder anderen Waller, den ich aus der Naab ziehe.
> ...



Hätteste jetzt auch lieber geschwiegen !


----------



## daci7 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> [...]
> Warum muss man immer durch die "Blume" dabei schreiben,dass man einen Fisch released hat#c.



Um einerseits gesetzeskonform zu handeln und sich trotzdem unter Anglern (wo ja C&R teilweise als Religion gelebt wird) profilieren zu können.
#h


----------



## Lunosch (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Dsrwinmag schrieb:


> Wenn ein sächsischer Jäger einen Wolf, der ein Jagdrevier von bis zu 350 Quadratkilometer sein eigen nennt und entgegen der bornierten Meinung einiger Hardliner, in unserer einnehmenden, fortgeschrittenen Zivilisation nun wirklich nichts mehr verloren hat (und das hast Du zu entscheiden?), anspricht und fliegen lässt; so greifen die drei "S":
> Schießen, Schaufeln, Schweigen!
> Das hat nichts mit Hardliner zu tun!
> Hoffentlich dabei beobachtet werden und am besten gleich in den Knast wandern! Nach Geldstrafe und Waffe abgeben!
> ...


 
Wie sagte Diter Nuhr so schön: Einfach mal....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Dsrwinmag schrieb:


> Wenn ein sächsischer Jäger einen Wolf, der ein Jagdrevier von bis zu 350 Quadratkilometer sein eigen nennt und entgegen der bornierten Meinung einiger Hardliner, in unserer einnehmenden, fortgeschrittenen Zivilisation nun wirklich nichts mehr verloren hat, anspricht und fliegen lässt; so greifen die drei "S":
> Schießen, Schaufeln, Schweigen!


 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Einfach mal die Klappe halten.

Ich stehe der Jagd sehr nahe, [edit by Admin: So nicht bei uns.. ] die meinen, der Wolf gehöre wieder ausgerottet, absolut kein Pardon. Ich bin selbst oft genug in den sächsischen Waldgebieten, wo der Wolf sich wieder angesiedelt hat, unterwegs (Oberlausitz). Da schauen einige Leute genau drauf, dass Jäger lebenslang ihren Schein verlieren, wenn sie durchdrehen.

Dass der Wolf früher oder später wieder bejagt werden muss, steht übrigens außer Frage. Dieser Zeitpunkt ist aber bei weitem noch nicht erreicht. Und genau so verhält es sich mit dem Waller. Hege bedeutet nicht Ausrottung, sondern Dezimierung. Ich setze auch keinen Waller in der Regnitz zurück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Leute, mäßigt mal euren Ton von wegen Vollpfosten und Vollidioten - nicht bei uns!!!


----------



## Lunosch (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit in aller Form für den Vollpfosten (so schnell kommt man zu Verwarnungen). 

Aber zur Anwendung der "3 S" aufrufen und es dann öffentlich im Forum so zu schreiben finde ich doch - wie schreib ichs jetzt am besten? - fragwürdig.

Sollte nicht als persönliche Beleidigung gedacht sein, sondern ging nur mit diesem Solange er das dritte "S" beachtet, wird auch niemand mir mein Hobby streitig machen! einher.
Allein so ein Post ist doch schon wieder Wasser auf den Mühlen der Angelgegner. Man verbietet einfach Angeln und Jagd und hat seine Ruhe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Danke für Deine Entschuldigung - niemand weiss besser als ich, wie schwer es oft ist, einen mitteleuropäisch gesitteten Ton untereinander einzuhalten.

Ich darf auch zu oft nicht schreiben, was ich denke..

Dennoch ist hier im Forum bei Diskussionen untereinander ein einigermaßen gesitteter Tonfall eben Voraussetzung zur Teilnahme.

Und man kann besser Argumente in einer direkten Kommunikation rüberbringen, wenn man auf direkte und persönliche Anmache verzichtet..

Daher nochmal Danke..


----------



## Plietischig (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Verdammt!
Es ist doch nicht verboten Fische zurückzusetzen? 
Ich fahr zum angeln, es läuft ganz gut, hab schon meine drei Hechte, Limit voll, möchte noch einen großen Barsch für die Pfanne fangen, ständig beißen aber nur die blöden Entenschnäbel 
Darf ich zurücksetzen.
Oder ganz anders. Ich angle gezielt zum Verzehr Barsche, und setze alle meine Hechte zurück, schlichtweg weil ich sie nicht verwerten kann. Mit solchen Begründungen kann man C&R durchaus legitimieren?!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Verdammt!
> Es ist doch nicht verboten Fische zurückzusetzen?
> Ich fahr zum angeln, es läuft ganz gut, hab schon meine drei Hechte, Limit voll, möchte noch einen großen Barsch für die Pfanne fangen, ständig beißen aber nur die blöden Entenschnäbel


Und aus dem Grund steht dann in immer mehr Scheinen "Nach Fang von XX Fischen der Art XX ist das Angeln einzustellen".


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Was will man machen, wenn man an so vielen Krankheiten leidet?
Ich hab nicht nur Parkinson, kann die Fische nicht vernünftig festhalten, sondern auch Alzheimer, ständig vergesse ich an welchem Ende ich den Setzkescher rausheben muss |rolleyes

Lasst doch diejenigen, die Fische zurücksetzen, in ihrer möglichen Form es erwähnen, was schert's euch?
Für mich genauso ok wie zu lesen, dass das Viech mit Senfsoße gemundet hat.
Hab das Gefühl, dass die Aufregung hier über solche Formulierungen nicht mehr als eine verkleidete C&R-Diskussion ist.


----------



## feko (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Könnteste Recht haben Kati.
Hachja,wird doch wieder mal Zeit wieder ein paar Wallerchens zu besetzen.
Wenn sie jetzt schon in ihrer Urheimat ausgerottet werden sollen.
ZB. der Naab.
Sind aber auch glitschig die Tiere,geht man einfach mal spazieren,und zack ists passiert.
Das gleiche mit Wölfen,nur,wo kriege ich die her?
Die sind ja so kräftig,einmal paßt man nicht auf,und schon ist so n rudel von der Leine.
DAs nenne ich hegen und pflegen
vg =)


----------



## Petrusjünger (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Die beanstandete Formulierung "Fisch zu glitschig..."

verwenden Angler, die zeigen möchten, dass sie den präsentierten Fisch, auf dessen Fang sie stolz sind, zurückgesetzt haben, wissend dass eine ehrliche Umschreibung des Sachverhaltes (Zurücksetzen oder Nicht- Zurücksetzen) (x) ebenfalls möglich wäre. 

Warum sie das sagen (und nicht schweigen) kann mehrere Gründe haben:

- Sie haben dies bei anderen so gelesen, und meinen dies sei Anglersprache für CuR und dachten sich gar nichts weiter dabei 

- sie haben dies bei anderen so gelesen, und meinen dies sei Anglersprache für CuR und CUR ist ja auch was Tolles, dessen man sich brüsten kann (nur nicht offen) . 

- sie meinen, dass dieser Geheimcode bei Außenstehenden weniger probelmatisch sei als das Ehrliche CuR 

- sie meinen, damit einen "legalen Weg" für CuR oder CuD gefunden zu haben.

- sie fühlen sich von anderen Anglern moralisch unter Druck gesetzt, die sofort auf schlechte Gedanken kommen, wenn sie einen toten Fisch sehen, weshalb man irgendwie unbedingt dazu schreiben muss, dass der Fisch (der eigentlich entnommen wurde) doch noch lebt. 


(x) Was tatsächlich mit dem Fisch nach dem Fang geschieht sieht ja man ja auf dem Fangfoto i.d. R. nicht


----------



## feko (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Das Schlimme ist ja-so Diskussionen gibts nur hier.
In den anderen Nachbarlandsforen würde es nicht einmal so einen Thread geben.
Wir rücken uns ständig in den Fokus.
Ich verzichte mittlerweile auf Fangfotos,und dabei werde ich es auch lassen.
Vill sollte man auch einfach nicht mehr auf so Threads antworten,um einfach keinen Nährboden zu geben.
Wir sollten uns lieber mal auf die Problematik unserer Gewässer beschränken.
Was meint ihr,wenn jeden Tag ein Thread aufgeht,da kippt n Gewässer um,hier werden so und so viele AAle zerhäckselt,hier baut ein Angelverein ein Biotop nur für Amphibien und Reptilien...
Dann wirft das ein gutes Licht auf uns.
So Threads wie* C+R*,*ich bin ein Spaßangler*,*ohgott,die Fische sind so glitschig*
Ist der falsche Weg


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



feko schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist ja-so Diskussionen gibts nur hier.
> In den anderen Nachbarlandsforen würde es nicht einmal so einen Thread geben.
> Schlichtweg, weil da C&R normal ist.
> Oder es einfach dem Angler überlassen wird, *warum* er angeln geht; ob Pfanne, Foto, Drill, Jagdtrieb, Naturerlebnis,...
> ...


Nee, anstatt zu schauspielern oder zu ducken, sollten wir für *das Richtige* stehen.

Und das ist, dass der Bewirtschafter festlegt, was im entsprechenden Gewässer aufgrund dessen Bedingungen angesagt sein sollte und der einzelne Angler im Rahmen dieser Regeln Entscheidungsfreiheit hat.

Dann braucht es solche Formulierungen, um die es hier geht, nicht mehr.
Und Diskussionen darüber auch nicht.


----------



## feko (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Also,ich stehe für Naturschutz,voll und ganz.
Mache mir auch deswegen keine Freunde,das ist mir klar #h
Für mich sind die oben genannten Gründe kein heucheln!


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Da gibts nen See in Zülpich bei Euskirchen. Da muss man laut Gewässerordnung Hechte ab 90cm, Zander ab 80cm und Barsche ab 40cm wieder zurück setzen.
Vieleicht sollte man die Schonmasse erhöhen, die meiner Meinung eh zu niedrig sind.
Wenn man bedenkt das der Hecht zb eine länge von 1,50m erreichen kann ist ein Schonmass von 45cm ein Witz


----------



## thomas1602 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> Da gibts nen See in Zülpich bei Euskirchen. Da muss man laut Gewässerordnung Hechte ab 90cm, Zander ab 80cm und Barsche ab 40cm wieder zurück setzen.
> Vieleicht sollte man die Schonmasse erhöhen, die meiner Meinung eh zu niedrig sind.
> Wenn man bedenkt das der Hecht zb eine länge von 1,50m erreichen kann ist ein Schonmass von 45cm ein Witz


da wäre ich eher für das Küchenfensterschonmaß, zb Hechte zw 50 und 90cm dürfen entnommen werden, den rest wieder rein, da imho ja Fische Roggen proportional zum körpergewicht produzieren.
Also so ne Riesenhechtdame auch für viel mehr Nachkommen sorgt.


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> da wäre ich eher für das Küchenfensterschonmaß, zb Hechte zw 50 und 90cm dürfen entnommen werden, den rest wieder rein, da imho ja Fische Roggen proportional zum körpergewicht produzieren.
> Also so ne Riesenhechtdame auch für viel mehr Nachkommen sorgt.



Mit der erhöhung der Mindestmasse war generel und nicht auf diesen See bezogen.
Aber da hadt Recht.
Schau dir den Rhein an. Laut Rheinfischereigenossenschaft-NRW ist der Zander dem grössten Befischungsdruck ausgesetzt. Da währe so eine Regelung doch mehr als logisch. Zb Mindestmass 50cm und Höchstmass 85cm. Nur zum Beispiel.

Gruss
Jupp


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> da wäre ich eher für das Küchenfensterschonmaß, zb Hechte zw 50 und 90cm dürfen entnommen werden, den rest wieder rein, da imho ja Fische Roggen proportional zum körpergewicht produzieren.
> Also so ne Riesenhechtdame auch für viel mehr Nachkommen sorgt.



Backen Fische Brot?:m


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch dad irgendwann mal einer von den Supermännern ne Liveübertragung vom Vereinstümpel macht.



Gibts doch schon

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241738

Zum Rest des Fadens:

Lest euch mal Andals Beiträge durch, welche auch meine Meinung widerspiegeln.
Lazarus hat es auch klar zum Ausdruck gebracht:
"Ball flach halten"

Man kann eigene Probleme auch herbeidiskutieren...
Man vergleiche mit einem Hypochonder #h

Abendgruß


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

was ist man als angler für eine pfeife, wenn ein fisch  "zu glitschig" ist?
gibts was, was mir zum nachteil gereichen könnte, dann  schweige ich.

fische release ich schonendst und geräuschlos,

und freu mich trotzdem.

(dass ich ein idealbild von erfolgreicher angler bin: SOWIESÓ)

oder etwa doch nicht?


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Es geht ja auch keiner her und teilt mit den Worten "Ich habe vergessen wo das Finanzamt wohnt!" mit, dass er die Steuer hinterzogen hat.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Mir ist noch nie ein Fisch aus der Hand gerutscht. Ich hab immer nen Kescher bei. #t


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Jose schrieb:


> was ist man als angler für eine pfeife, wenn ein fisch  "zu glitschig" ist?
> gibts was, was mir zum nachteil gereichen könnte, dann  schweige ich.
> 
> fische release ich schonendst und geräuschlos,
> ...



Sehr Zutreffend formuliert.#6|good:


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

@Jose
Kannst uns allen einen riesen Gefallen tun und diesen überflüssigen und masslos bescheuerten Thread schliessen?

Im Voraus besten Dank


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

kann ich nicht - nicht mein beritt.
und wie sagt der wahre gute so schön:
kein trööt ist überflüssig - und gerade die "masslos bescheuerten" versüßen uns die wochenenden.

zudem sollte uns angler jede ungeschicklichkeit eines kollegen ein paar zeilen wert sein.

freie trööts für freie angler :m


----------



## Stefff (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Wir Angler sind schon ein eigenartiges aber dennoch großes völkchen, da gibt es demnach auch jede menge Füße über die wir stolpern! 
Absicht möchte man natürlich niemandem unterstellen!

Deshalb gilt:
Ein guter Stolperer fällt nicht so schnell!

Also müssen viele lernen wie man am besten stolpert.

Grüße!


----------



## Dsrwinmag (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Zum Rest des Fadens:
> 
> Lest euch mal Andals Beiträge durch, welche auch meine Meinung widerspiegeln.
> Lazarus hat es auch klar zum Ausdruck gebracht:
> "Ball flach halten"


Ganz genau! Ich gehe 100% konform mit Andalfs Meinung zu diesem Thema, nur trage ich diese, angesichts der vielen schädlichen "CuR -YouTube-Apostel", mittlerweile etwas provokativer vor! Dafür nehme ich auch gerne die ein oder andere Verwarnung der Gegenseite in Kauf...

Wo steht denn bitte, dass ich irgendeine Kreatur ausrotten will oder nicht gänzlich alle Karpfen zurücksetze, weil sie mir einfach nicht schmecken?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Bei mir (in Bayern) hab ich es schon mehrfach erlebt, daß neue Vereinsmitglieder (erwachsene Jungangler) mir mit Bedauern erzählt haben, daß sie Fische nur aufgrund der Gesetzteslage getötet haben, obwohl sie dannach nicht wußten, wie sie ihn sinnvoll verwerten sollen.

"Ich will eine Forelle. 
Aber es beißen nur Aitel! 
Schade um den schönen Fisch und meiner Freundin brauch ich den nicht nicht vorsetzten...
Aber soll ich deswegen meine Karte riskieren?#c"

:mDie sind oft sehr dankbar für den Hinweis, daß auch den besten Anglern viele Fische durch die Hände rutschen, deswegen aber noch nie jemand Ärger bekommen hat!

Ist halt einfach viel diplomatischer, als die Aussage:
"Das Gesetz interessiert doch keine Sau!"

Mit dieser Formulierung kann man, für jeden halbwegs mitdenkenden Menschen klar erkennbar, zum Ausdruck bringen, daß die meisten Angler auf diese Gesetzteslage mit zivilem Ungehorsam reagieren, ohne sich selbst, oder andere, eines Verstoßes zu bezichtigen.


----------



## olafjans (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

wieso überhaupt posten, dass man eine gefangen hat? weil dies ein forum ist und wir hier gerne teilen, was wir am wasser erlebt haben. und wenn man zu offensiv schreibt, dass man den fisch released hat( JA ich bin "carphunter") wirft das kein gutes bild auf die anglerschaft allgemein, bzw. ist die art und weise, wie man es schreibt ausschlaggebend, was unsere "gegner" daraus machen. ein kompomiss wenn man so will.
ps. ich hab keine problem zu schreiben, dass ich, was karpfen angeht strickt C&R betreibe, alleine schon der bestände wegen. wenn du in hamburg 3 zander am tag mitnimmst aus der elbe, ist das kaum bemerkbar...mach das mal mit den karpfen aus der alster und in 2 jahren war es das dann auch mit karpfenangeln
pps... wir schreiben hier nur in einem forum...welcher richter würde daraufhin einer anzeige stattgeben, ohne foto oder video beweis? ach....ich hab geschrieben, dass ich alle karpfen zurücksetze...lieber herr richter, ich hab die alle gegessen und hab nur geschrieben, dass ich sie zurücksetze, um in der community anschluss zu finden...


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Es spricht nichts dagegen zu angeln.
Es spricht nichts dagegen dabei einen Fisch zu fangen.
Es spricht nichts dagegen ein schnelles Foto zu machen.
Es spricht nichts dagegen dieses Erlebnis als Bericht mit anderen zu teilen.
Es pricht alles dagegen, haarklein zu berichten, was ganz zum Schluss mit dem Fisch geschehen ist.

Es mindert weder den Spass am Angeln, noch die Freude am Fang und schon gar nicht das schöne Erlebnis, wenn man ganz einfach auf den letzten Satz verzichtet. Nur ein paar Wörter, die nicht geschrieben werden. Sonst beleibt alles beim alten und keiner hat einen Grund für irgendwas. Es ist so einfach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



> Es mindert weder den Spass am Angeln, noch die Freude am Fang und schon gar nicht das schöne Erlebnis, wenn man ganz einfach auf den letzten Satz verzichtet


Du gehst dabei von Dir  selber aus  - auch ich selber sehe es für mich persönlich so.

Du scheinst dabei aber zu übersehen, dass es Angler gibt, für die das eben auch dazugehört und dies es als "Minderung" ihrer individuellen Freude am Angeln sehen, wenn sie das nicht mehr dürfen sollten....

Ich bin nicht derjenige, der anderen vorschreiben würde/wollte, warum sie angeln gehen dürfen oder welcher Teil des Angelns (und des darüber berichtens) ihnen Spass machen darf/soll und welcher nicht..

Ich finde es schlicht schlimm, dass man sich als Angler darüber tatsächlich Gedanken machen muss/will/soll, weil einige Tierrechtssektierer immer wieder versuchen, Angler fürs Angeln oder die Motivation zum Angeln zu kriminalisieren...


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Dann sollen sie sich auch schon mal mit etwaigen Konsequenzen anfreunden, oder es akzeptieren, dass sie auf der Plattform "zerfledert" werden. Wer freiwillig springt, der muss auch damit rechnen, dass er bisweilen auf dem Gesicht landen kann.

Ich sehe für mich aber keinerlei Grund, warum ich denen dann auch noch das Wort reden sollte, oder gar den Advokaten geben müsste!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



> Wer freiwillig springt, der muss auch damit rechnen, dass er bisweilen auf dem Gesicht landen kann.


So ist es - nennt man Eigenverantwortung..



> Ich sehe für mich aber keinerlei Grund, warum ich denen dann auch noch das Wort reden sollte, oder gar den Advokaten geben müsste!


Es geht mir keinesfalls drum, denen das "Wort zu reden"...

Sondern dafür zu kämpfen, dass man wegen "solcher Wörter" und solchen Handelns - für die meiste Angler absolut normal übrigens - nicht kriminalisiert wird.

Und dafür werde ich mich immer einsetzen, unabhängig davon, was ich persönlich davon halte oder wie ich das persönlich halte.....

Dass weder (zumindest bei uns im Forum) einer persönlich angegangen wird weil er Fische entnimmt (=Kochtopfangler?) oder zurücksetzt (=Spaßangler?)..

Nur weil Angler zu lange geschwiegen und sich jahrzehntelang weggeduckt hatten, konnte es überhaupt zu so absurden Diskussionen kommen und zur Vormacht der spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung..


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

@olafjans
An der Alster könnt ich es mit dem strikten C&R verstehen wenn nicht mit Karpfen besetzt wird.
Aber wie würde der Karpfenbestand an nem 30ha Baggersee aussehen in ein paar Jahren wenn keiner Karpfen entnehmen würde. Das steht aber auch im Gegensatz zur Hege.
Und dann will ich mal die Reaktion der Carphunter sehen wenn dann mal eun Hegefischen auf eure heilige Kuh (Karpfen) veranstalltet wird, weil der Tümpel vor lauter Karpfen überläuft.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sondern dafür zu kämpfen, dass man wegen "solcher Wörter" und solchen Handelns - für die meiste Angler absolut normal übrigens - nicht kriminalisiert wird.
> 
> Und dafür werde ich mich immer einsetzen, unabhängig davon, was ich persönlich davon halte oder wie ich das persönlich halte.....
> 
> ...


Yes!
|good:


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> @olafjans
> An der Alster könnt ich es mit dem strikten C&R verstehen wenn nicht mit Karpfen besetzt wird.
> Aber wie würde der Karpfenbestand an nem 30ha Baggersee aussehen in ein paar Jahren wenn keiner Karpfen entnehmen würde. Das steht aber auch im Gegensatz zur Hege.
> Und dann will ich mal die Reaktion der Carphunter sehen wenn dann mal eun Hegefischen auf eure heilige Kuh (Karpfen) veranstalltet wird, weil der Tümpel vor lauter Karpfen überläuft.



Da sitzt du aber einem echten Irrtum auf. Es ist wohl richtig, dass man regelmäßig laichende Karpfen sehen kann, aber das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass aus diesem "Gevögel", auch tatsächlich Nachkommenschaft entsteht. Informiere dich mal, was es für besondere Bedingungen haben muss, damit Karpfenbrut tatsächlich aufkommt. Besonders zu empfehlen sind hier die Schriften des Wilhelm Schäperclaus!

Dein 30 ha Baggersee ist dafür denkbar ungeeignet. Dort werden dir die Karpfen bei dem von dir geschilderten Szenario weniger werden und die wenigen größer. Der Karpfen ist halt kein x-beliebiger Weißfisch.


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Nur weil Angler zu lange geschwiegen und sich jahrzehntelang weggeduckt hatten, konnte es überhaupt zu so absurden Diskussionen kommen und zur Vormacht der spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung..[/QUOTE]

Vor Jahrzehnten hat auch noch keiner sein PB samt Foto oder Video im Internet geposted. Und so gabs auch weniger Angriffsfläsche


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Andal schrieb:


> Da sitzt du aber einem echten Irrtum auf. Es ist wohl richtig, dass man regelmäßig laichende Karpfen sehen kann, aber das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass aus diesem "Gevögel", auch tatsächlich Nachkommenschaft entsteht. Informiere dich mal, was es für besondere Bedingungen haben muss, damit Karpfenbrut tatsächlich aufkommt. Besonders zu empfehlen sind hier die Schriften des Wilhelm Schäperclaus!
> 
> Dein 30 ha Baggersee ist dafür denkbar ungeeignet. Dort werden dir die Karpfen bei dem von dir geschilderten Szenario weniger werden und die wenigen größer. Der Karpfen ist halt kein x-beliebiger Weißfisch.



Und deshalb werden wohl auch immer schön Satzkarpfen hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Ganz genau. Wo keine natürliche Reproduktion stattfindet, oder diese zu gering ist, der angepeilte Bestand zu niedrig ist/erscheint, wird besetzt. Das bei solchen Maßnahmen natürlich auch derbe über das Ziel hinausgeschossen wird, nicht immer, aber leider doch zu oft, ist eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Aber wo ist denn bei den Karpfenfreunde die Selektive Entnahme damit der Besatz von Satzkarpfen seine Berechtigung hat.
Also wird der Karpfenbestand meines Erachtens jedes Jahr gesteigert


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Es gibt ja auch und das völlig zu Recht, auch Karpfenesser, die keine Dickschiffe zum spielen wollen, sondern einen strammen K4 für die Küche. Einer reiner Paylake wird deshalb auch ganz anders bewirtschaftet werden, als der durchschnittliche Vereinssee, auch völlig zu Recht.

Es gibt eben nicht die eine Hohe Schule mit der alleinseeligmachenden Reinen Lehre!


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Aber andererseits kann man die Vereine auch verstehen.
Die Mitglieder wollen halt für ihre Kohle Besatz.
Und da ist es halt auch für den Selefrieden im Verein angenehmer den Mitgliedern den Besatz von Karpfen als den von Hecht und Zander zu verkaufen. Obwohl sich dad Verhältnis von Raubfisch und Friedfischanglern die Waage hält.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Andal schrieb:


> Da sitzt du aber einem echten Irrtum auf. Es ist wohl richtig, dass man regelmäßig laichende Karpfen sehen kann, aber das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass aus diesem "Gevögel", auch tatsächlich Nachkommenschaft entsteht. Informiere dich mal, was es für besondere Bedingungen haben muss, damit Karpfenbrut tatsächlich aufkommt. Besonders zu empfehlen sind hier die Schriften des Wilhelm Schäperclaus!
> 
> Dein 30 ha Baggersee ist dafür denkbar ungeeignet. Dort werden dir die Karpfen bei dem von dir geschilderten Szenario weniger werden und die wenigen größer. Der Karpfen ist halt kein x-beliebiger Weißfisch.


 
Hab zu dem speziellen Thema "Karpfenreproduktion" grad einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3988872#post3988872
#h


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Man sieht es doch jeden Tag auf's Neue im "Raubfischfang-Thread":
> "Letztlich ist mir der der&der Fisch doch noch entglischt blablablupp". Warum wird denn so ein Satz dazugeschrieben? Doch nur aus reiner Profilierungssucht, was fuer ein "guter" Angler man ist, um sich besser zu stellen als andere. 'Nen anderen Grund gibt's dafuer einfach nicht.
> Man muss schon echt wenig im Leben zu sagen haben, wenn DAS sie Quelle fuer's Selbstbewusstsein sein sollte. Oder dieser "Ich-bin-besser-als-Du-Kampf" ist einfach so in den Menschen drin, dass sie es nicht mehr mitbekommen, dass sie diesen Bloedsinn auf jeder Ebene mitfechten... #t #c



Ich oute mich dann halt mal.
Wenn ich meinen Zielfisch fange, hau ich mir den auch in die Pfanne.
Das soll aber nicht heissen, das ich nen 41er Zander mitnehme. Der hat dann halt nur 39cm auf meinem Massband und dann gehts wieder rein.
Ich hätte aber kein Problem damit nen 90er mitzunehmen.
Ich komme aber auch höchstens 2-3 mal im Monat ans Wasser.
Wenn ich täglich könnte würde es bei mir wohl auch andets aussehen mit der Entnahme, weil ich den Fang nicht lange froste sondern am selben Tag verwerte.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Jetzt müssen sich die Releaser auch noch anhören, das sie das machen, weil sie kein Selbstbewusstsein haben...so langsam wird das hier absurd, lächerlich und peinlich!


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen sich die Releaser auch noch anhören, das sie das machen, weil sie kein Selbstbewusstsein haben...so langsam wird das hier absurd, lächerlich und peinlich!



Nicht die Releaser werden kritisiert, sondern aus diesem Kreise heraus eine gewisse Gruppe hinterfragt die offensichtlich unter einem ganz besonderen Mitteilungszwang leidet. Ned schon wieder unlocker werden!


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Ich hab kein Problem mit Küchenfotos, freue mich aber auch zu lesen, wenn mal besondere Fische dem Totschläger entkommen sind. Und da ist es mir völlig egal, welche Wortwahl der Angler nimmt um das der Anglerschaft mitzuteilen.

Im Angelforum wird jeder Mist diskutiert. Aber die Info, ob der Fisch nun entnommen wurde oder weiter schwimmt sorgt für Ärger...

Leute die sich über die Wortwahl aufregen sollen halt aus den Fangthreads rausbleiben. So einfach isses.

Wie die Kochtopfleute hier gegen die Releaser wettern geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Wenn die Releaser mal gegen die Kochtopfleute schreiben würden, dann würde das hier schnell eskalieren und Punkte hageln.

Erst wollte ich noch was zu dem post von FranzJosef schreiben, aber das sind wo wirre Ansichten von ihm, da ist mir meine Zeit für zu schade.


----------



## Aurikus (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich aus dieser Diskussionsrunde raushalten, aber ich muss dann doch mal was loswerden!

Ja, ich bin einer der Releaser und ja, auch ich habe schon mal geschrieben, dass mir der Fang durch die Finger geglitscht ist! Das nicht nur einmal!! Na und??
Ich gehe sehr regelmäßig ans Wasser aus Freude am Angeln! Ich fange auch durchschnittlich sehr gut und meist mehrere Fische am Tag! Die Zahl "10" wird dabei oft überschritten, gerade jetzt ist das gar kein Problem! Da nehme ich natürlich nicht Alles mit und gehe oft ohne Fangmitnahme nach Hause!! Das will ich gerne mitteilen! Warum?? Weil ich es so schön finde! 

Ich störe mich auch nicht daran, dass es die Gegenpartei anders macht und sich dran erfreuen zu schreiben dass der Fang in die Küche geht und mit Vorliebe Küchenfotos präsentiert werden!! Ist halt nur nicht meins, aber verurteilen werde ich keinen! Dazu hab ich auch kein Recht!

Wie hier aber die Releaser und die vermeintlichen "Schlusssätze" an den Pranger gestellt werden ist unnötig!! 

Davon mal abgesehen stören sich die Tierschützer an ALLEN Anglern! Ein bisschen mehr Zusammenhalt wäre wünschenswerter in meinen Augen!!


----------



## Petrusjünger (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Andal schrieb:


> Nicht die Releaser werden kritisiert, sondern aus diesem Kreise heraus *eine gewisse Gruppe hinterfragt die offensichtlich unter einem ganz besonderen Mitteilungszwang leidet*. Ned schon wieder unlocker werden!


 
In einem öffentlichen Forum den "Mitteilungszwang" zu hinterfragen ist schon ein bisschen, naja...#d

Jeder sehe mal erst, wieviel er er selbst schon "mitgeteilt" hat. Und ob das alles notwenig war? |rolleyes

Aber seisdrum, wie sagte schon der alte Karl Valentin... (s. unten)


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

@Aurikus
Releasen kann von mir aus wer will.
Und wenn dann noch Kollegen meinen Zielfisch releasen und dann noch bevorzugt auf den Rheinstrecken die ich auch befische, freuts mich natürlich besonders.#6


----------



## Petrusjünger (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> @Aurikus
> Releasen kann von mir aus wer will.
> Und wenn dann noch Kollegen meinen Zielfisch releasen und dann noch bevorzugt auf den Rheinstrecken die ich auch befische, freuts mich natürlich besonders.#6


 
Es ging hier nicht um das "Releasen" oder nicht.

Kollege Threaderöffner ging es darum, uns *mitzuteilen*, dass er sich jedes mal fremd schämen muss, wenn andere *mitteilen*, dass sie zurückgesetzt haben.

Dass Thema, war also die *Mitteilung*, also ob man es (aus Rücksicht auf evtl. Fremdschämer, die das dann in Foren *mitteilen)* *mitteilen *soll, ob man released hat oder nicht, nicht, ob man released oder nicht.

Um noch mal was zum Thema beizutragen. Ich bin, wie viele andere hier der Meinung, dass eine solche Diskussion eigentlich überflüssig ist, denn ein Forum lebt von *Mitteilungen* und es sollten alle Angler *mitteilen* dürfen, was sie wollen, bzw. was sie für *mitteilenswert* erachten (sofern es natürlich den Forenregeln, etc. entspricht).

 Wer sich aufgrund einer *Mitteilung* hier "fremdschämt", sollte sich mal hinterfragen, ob er in einem offenen Forum unter freien Menschen richtig aufgehoben ist. Er scheint wohl eher zu meinen, er sei für jeden anderen irgendwie mitverantwortlich oder jeder andere müsse seinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, anders kann ich mir das "schämen" nicht erklären.


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Und wie überflüssig die Diskussion ist lesen wir dann auf Seite 11!

#h


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Moin moin,


Aurikus schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen stören sich die Tierschützer an ALLEN Anglern!
> 
> Tja , manche Leute machen schon bei der Freund - Feinderkennung ihre Fehler. Die können nichtmal den waren Buhmann bestimmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Was nützt denn die Solidarität unter den Anglern wenn die hälfte sich öffendlich als Hardcore-Releasern darstellt, was gesetzteswiedrig ist und somit schon ein schlechtes Gesammtbild auf die komplette Anglerschaft wirft.
Wundert euch mal nicht, wenn ihr in Zukunft jeden noch so kleinen Fisch keschern müsst, weil der Gesetztesgeber meint, das wir Angler schlicht zu blöd sind nen Fisch per Hand zu landen. Die sind ja so glitschig und flutschen denen immer aus der Hand.
Also wer released, macht es und behaltet es für euch, und gebt Tierrechtlern nicht noch mehr Futter gegen uns.
Oder klagt euch das Recht ein C&R zu betreiben.
Euer Verband wirds mit Sicherheit nicht tun.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Ich sach ja  Probleme mit der Freund-Feindkennung, 
Daher gern nochmal:


> Davon mal abgesehen stören sich die Tierschützer an ALLEN Anglern!


PETA und co wollen nicht allein das Relaisen verhindern und auch nicht allein das Entnehmen. 
Die wollen ALLEN Angler an die Eier!


----------



## Aurikus (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Danke, sonst hätte ich es nochmal wiederholen müssen!!


----------



## Aurikus (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> Wundert euch mal nicht, wenn ihr in Zukunft jeden noch so kleinen Fisch keschern müsst, weil der Gesetztesgeber meint, das wir Angler schlicht zu blöd sind nen Fisch per Hand zu landen. Die sind ja so glitschig und flutschen denen immer aus der Hand.



Handlandung ist schon gesetzlich verboten! Macht aber nix!
Eine geeignete Landehilfe ist stets mit sich zu führen und auch zu gebrauchen!


----------



## Walsumer80 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Lies dir die Beschreibung zum Video durch, dann wird Dir vieles klar.....
> Dummheit kennt halt keine Grenzen!
> 
> 
> ...



Aha,hast du hier schonmal ein Video von meiner tollen Kamera gesehen oder nur ein normales Foto,wo ich meine Fänge anderen präsentieren möchte#c

Und warum kann ich nicht 14 Rapfen in 3 Stunden fangen?


Und ob du oder sonst jemand hier im Board mich ernst nimmt ist mir sowas von Latte,aber egal,


Aber trotzdem noch viel Spaß in dem Thread:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> was gesetzteswiedrig ist und somit schon ein schlechtes Gesammtbild auf die komplette Anglerschaft wirft.



Ich sag dir was...dem normalen 08/15 Passant ist es entweder schlicht Latte ob und wieviel da retour geht oder er sagt dazu#6

Und den Moralinsauren Hardcore Angelgegnern per se(die komischerweise nie am Wasser auftauchen) ist es auf ihre Art auch wurscht was du am Wasser treibst..*.Hauptsache du angelst nicht*.

*Das* ist nämlich deren angestrebtes* Gesamtbild*...aber träum du mal hübsch weiter.

Manchmal frage ich mich echt,welche Naivität schlimmer ist...als zahlender Gutmensch  Petra auf den schmierigen Leim zu gehen oder das anglerische Wolkenkuckucksheim
mancher Angelzunftbrüder ?


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Handlandung ist schon gesetzlich verboten! Macht aber nix!
> Eine geeignete Landehilfe ist stets mit sich zu führen und auch zu gebrauchen!



Den Paragraphen zeigts mir aber mal.
Mitführen ja aber benutzen muss ich ihn nicht


----------



## Aurikus (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Lass Dich mal kontrollieren, dann brauch ich Dir nix mehr zu zeigen!


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Dann will ich mal sehen wenn du nen 20cm Barsch mit nem Bogagrip landest


----------



## Rannebert (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Und ob du oder sonst jemand hier im Board mich ernst nimmt ist mir sowas von Latte,aber egal,
> 
> 
> Aber trotzdem noch viel Spaß in dem Thread:m



Eigentlich wollte ich den Troll nicht noch mehr füttern, der Rest macht das ja schon fleissig genug. Aber Du hast Dir doch gerade die Grundlage für den ganzen Thread selber entzogen.
Wende doch mal das Privileg, dass Du dir selber zusprichst auf andere an, und die 11 Seiten bisher hätte es nie gebraucht! #q


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

@Aurikus
Ich bin in Westhoven schon mehrmals Kontrolliert worden


----------



## Aurikus (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal sehen wenn du nen 20cm Barsch mit nem Bogagrip landest



Benutz ich nicht!


----------



## Aurikus (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> @Aurikus
> Ich bin in Westhoven schon mehrmals Kontrolliert worden



Dann hast Du wohl Glück gehabt!


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Benutz ich nicht!


Du kescherst also alles


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Wo steht geschrieben das die Handlandung verboten ist?


----------



## Walsumer80 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich den Troll nicht noch mehr füttern, der Rest macht das ja schon fleissig genug. Aber Du hast Dir doch gerade die Grundlage für den ganzen Thread selber entzogen.
> Wende doch mal das Privileg, dass Du dir selber zusprichst auf andere an, und die 11 Seiten bisher hätte es nie gebraucht! #q




#q den magst du oder?

Eventuell selbst zu oft vor die Wand gerannt|kopfkrat


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Dann hast Du wohl Glück gehabt!



Ich muss eine Landungshilfe dabei haben. Habe ich (Bogagrip).Den ich aber noch nie genutzt habe.


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> #q den magst du oder?
> 
> Eventuell selbst zu oft vor die Wand gerannt|kopfkrat



Nicht fresch werden


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Sie ist m.W.n. nicht explizit verboten aber wenn dir z.B. ein Zander oder Hecht bei der Handhandlung(Kescher mitgeführt) entgleitet und auf die Steine klatscht,hast du-sofern ein Kontrolleur das zufällig beobachtet hat-ein Problem.

Und es nutzt dir auch 0 das du einen Boga mitführst,*wenn* in der Erlaubnis das Wort KESCHER steht.Und sowas gibt es.

Hier auch mal was:
http://testpagenom.bplaced.net/Joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=105

Punkt 9.1


----------



## Walsumer80 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> Nicht fresch werden




Es heisst "frech" und war nur eine naheliegende Vermutung.


----------



## Aurikus (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> Du kescherst also alles



Das hab ich mit keinem Wort behauptet! Sondern lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass Handlandlung verboten ist!!

Jetzt sollte es aber auch mal gut sein!


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Und wenn man beim angeln pinkeln muss und erwischt wird hat man auch ein Problem.

Aber dann hab ich noch meinen Gripper.
Entgleiten tut mir keiner. Da muss der schon meine Finger mitnehmen, weil die hintern Kiemendeckel hängen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Jetzt sollte es aber auch mal gut sein!


Ja, eben, sagt der Mod!!


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich sag dir was...dem normalen 08/15 Passant ist es entweder schlicht Latte ob und wieviel da retour geht oder er sagt dazu#6
> 
> Und den Moralinsauren Hardcore Angelgegnern per se(die komischerweise nie am Wasser auftauchen) ist es auf ihre Art auch wurscht was du am Wasser treibst..*.Hauptsache du angelst nicht*.
> 
> ...



Peta geht mir am ...... vorbei. Was mir auf den Sack geht ist, man kanns ja machen. Man muss es aber nicht der ganzen Welbevölkerung unter die Nase reiben.
Aber wenn ich dann "glitschige Fische" lese, dann muss die Angst vor Peta doch Allgegenwärtig sein.
Da wollen die einen dad gegen Peta vorgegangen wird und den anderen Teil der Angler ists egal. Wo ist denn da der Zusammenhalt den hier so viele vermissen.
Im Grunde kocht doch jeder sein Süppchen, macht was er will oder wie er will. Und dann aber über den Kirmesverband DAFV jammern.


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Wen zeigen die denn an.
Bisher noch keinen der auf frischer Tat ertapt wurden.
Nein , diejenigen die es im Netz und Printmedien kund tun.
Also könnte es auch jeden User aus dem AB treffen, der hier seinen Fang posted und noch rumposaunt "der schwimmt wieder".


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Kommt Post vom Staatsanwalt, dann antwortest das der Fisch aus Holland ist. Oder in der Schonzeit gebissen hat. Oder dein Fanglimit für die Fischart voll war, oder du den Fisch nicht ordentlich verwerten konntest...


----------



## pxnhxxd (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kommt Post vom Staatsanwalt, dann antwortest das der Fisch aus Holland ist. Oder in der Schonzeit gebissen hat. Oder dein Fanglimit für die Fischart voll war, oder du den Fisch nicht ordentlich verwerten konntest...



Da hast das nächste Problem.
Bei den Fangmeldungen wird dann noch Gewässer Fangdatum und Tageszeit angegeben und dann fällt "Holland" und Schonzeit schon mal weg. Dann bleibt nur noch Fanglimit. Aber bei strenger Auslegung wird dann gesagt "Fanglimit erreicht, warum hast weiter auf die Fischart geangelt".
Aber wer sein C&R-Geständnis mitposted muss sich auch im klaren sein, das der Schuss mal nach hinten los gehen kann.
Und wer "glitschige Fische" als Tarnung für seinen releasen benutzt, der sollte am besten garnicht schreiben anstatt sich hinter einer Lüge zu verstecken oder andere für Dumm verkaufen zu wollen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Wo ist das Problem?

Wer will jemandem beweisen, was wirklich mit dem Fisch passiert ist, oder ob er überhaupt gefangen worden ist?

Jemandem nur aufgrund eines Fangberichts in einem Forum einen juristisch tragfähigen Strick zu drehen, dürfte seeehr schwierig werden!

:mSchließlich ist es offiziell anerkannt, das wir Angler doch sowieso alle Lügner sind...


Und allen denjenigen, die sich gerade darauf eingeschossen haben, sich von den "bösen C&R-Anglern" abzugenzen sei mal eines gesagt:

Wir alle haben alle die selbe Leidenschaft:
:mFische fangen!

Ob, und wenn ja, wie viele davon, man verwertet, sollte doch bitte jedem einzelnen überlassen werden, solange er Maß hält.

Angler, die viel fangen, aber (fast) nix mitnehmen, nehmen auch niemandem etwas weg!
Wollt ihr, daß sie alles entnehmen, nur um keinen Ärger zu bekommen?


Mein Verein besteht zu ü90% aus reinen Kochtopfanglern (die aber Beifänge auch zurücksetzen).
Die restlichen 10% Angeln zwar viel, nehmen aber nur ab und zu mal einen Fisch mit.
Trotzdem sind sie für ca. 30% der gesamten Entnahme verantwortlich.
Die meisten könnten ihr Fanglimit ausschöpfen, tun es aber nicht.
(Ich werte die Fangbücher aus...)

Und ja, es tut weh, zu lesen, daß 60er Aitel abgeschlagen werden.
Mal ehrlich, wer will sowas essen? 
Sowas ist ein ganz besonderer Ausnahmefisch!
Und für Fischpflanzerl haben wir genug Brachsen...

Und wenn im August Karpfen ü20 Pfund aus flachen Weihern abgeschlagen werden, kann mir keiner erzählen, daß sie als Gaumenschmaus dienen!

Sowas sind nämlich die wahren Trophäenfische:
Sie werden nur abgeschlagen, um sie vorzuzeigen.
Ein Beweisfoto im Garten oder der Küche und dann ab in die Mülltonne...

Jeder freut sich, wenn er einen Ausnahmefisch fängt!
Wieso sollte man einem anderen diese Freude verwehren?

Und wieso werden die angeprangert, die am Wasser ein kurzes Foto schießen und den Fisch unbeschadet wieder schwimmen lassen?
Muß man einen Fisch töten, um ihn zeigen zu dürfen?

Wer solche Fische abschlägt macht sich im Verein nicht beliebt, wird aber deswegen nicht geächtet.

Aber ich werde es mir nicht nehmen lassen, daß auch wenn ich eigentlich mit Verwertungsabsicht ans Wasser gegangen bin, meinen Zielfisch zu begnadigen, wenn er mir ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis geschenkt hat!

Wenn C&Rler militant werden, steht das auf einem anderen Blatt.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Nachtschwärmer
Sowas sind nämlich die wahren Trophäenfische:
Sie werden nur abgeschlagen, um sie vorzuzeigen.
 #6#6

So war es auch lange bei mir.
Die Kühltruhe als Fotoalbum.
Wettkampf zwischen Freunden die zeigen wollen wer es besser kann, so ein Quatsch.

Heute stört es  mich nicht einmal mehr, wenn sich eine fette M. Forelle kurz vor dem Ufer vom Haken löst.

Mein Erlebnis habe ich gehabt und werde es nicht vergessen.
Kein Foto könnte den Fisch so gut wiedergeben wie er nun eingebrannt im Kopf ist.
Keine Forelle so gut schmecken, das ich vergessen könnte, das es 6000 Eier ergäbe.

Bleibt noch zu erwähnen ...gelöscht.


----------



## pxnhxxd (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Wer will jemandem beweisen, was wirklich mit dem Fisch passiert ist, oder ob er überhaupt gefangen worden ist?
> 
> ...



Wer sagt denn das ich ein Problem hätte.
Thema hier ist "der glitschige Fisch"
Meine meinung ist, wer released und will das dieses irgendwann mal legalisiert wird soll auch zu 100% dazu stehen und sich nicht hinter billigen Ausreden tarnen.
Da lob ich mir dann doch die Carphunter,(ob ich sie nun mag oder nicht) die stehen dazu. Obwohl diese keinerlei Toleranz für entnahme haben (das mal zum Thema abgrenzen). 
Die wollen was verändern und suchen keine Alibis.
Wer C&Rler ist zu 100% dazu stehen oder schweigen,
aber sich nicht hinter lächerlichen Alibientschuldigungen verstecken.
Denn damit ändert man nun mal nix, im Gegenteil, man macht sich Lächerlich


----------



## kleinerWelli (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Und wenn im August Karpfen ü20 Pfund aus flachen Weihern abgeschlagen werden, kann mir keiner erzählen, daß sie als Gaumenschmaus dienen!




Na aberrrr hallloooooooo.....


Der knapp 7 kilo karpfen..wurde in knapp 2 tagen aufgefuttert...mit 3 personen....wobei noch 4 streifen eingefroren wurden....

Sauleggerr...im backoven....


----------



## robdasilva (8. Oktober 2013)

Ihr habt Probleme das gibts gar nicht.
Steht zu c&r oder lasst es sein. Wer die Fische essen will solls tun. Ist doch jedem selber überlassen.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Stefff (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme das gibts gar nicht.
> Steht zu c&r oder lasst es sein. Wer die Fische essen will solls tun. Ist doch jedem selber überlassen.
> 
> Gruss Rob



Jawoll Rob,

so sieht`s aus! Stinkeeinfach, eigentlich!!!

@ pinhaed
Den C&Rlern keinerlei Tolleranz gegenüber den Fischverwertern nachzusagen, ist schlichtweg falsch!
Da wird schon wieder verallgemeinert!
Lass sowas doch einfach weg. Danke!
Man muß nicht immer alles loswerden!

Stefff!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir dann doch die Carphunter,(ob ich sie nun mag oder nicht) die stehen dazu. Obwohl diese keinerlei Toleranz für entnahme haben (das mal zum Thema abgrenzen).
> Die wollen was verändern und suchen keine Alibis.



Du unterstellst ständig irgendwelche Sachen und greifst ständig Anglergruppen an...das du noch keien Punkte hast, ist ein Wunder.

Ich bin auch Karpfenangler. Wenn kleinere Speisefische entnommen werden, dann hab ich damit kein Problem. Aber bitte nicht die +15 Jahre alten Großfische.

Mit Welsen, Hechten, Zandern, Barschen usw. ist es doch dasselbe.


----------



## Fogasch89 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Hallo Allrounder, bin neu im Forum und überrascht. In den meisten Angelvideos wird nichts anderes als C&R praktiziert, so daß ich der Meinung war, daß dies die gängige Praxis ist und man sich schuldig fühlt, wenn man das Tier dann auch tötet um es zu essen. So nach dem Motto war nur Spaß, wollte nur mal meine Überlegenheit demonstrieren, bin aber nicht auf dich angewiesen, fahr gleich nach Mc Donalds. Ich ferfolge diese Diskussion schon seit zwanzig Jahren bin erstaunt über diese Wende, hatte ich nicht mitbekommen. Angel wohl zu häufig zu abgelegen.


----------



## Petrusjünger (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



pinhead schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das ich ein Problem hätte.
> Thema hier ist "der glitschige Fisch"
> Meine meinung ist, wer released und will das dieses irgendwann mal legalisiert wird soll auch zu 100% dazu stehen und sich nicht hinter billigen Ausreden tarnen ....


 


Allrounder27 schrieb:


> . ... Aber bitte nicht die +15 Jahre alten Großfische. ...


 

Ich bin mit Beidem nicht einverstanden, 
ich finde es aber dennoch i.O., dass ihr diese Meinung vertretet bzw. hier auch ungehindert vertreten dürft und muss mich nicht wie der TE dafür "fremdschämen" (um mal wieder aufs Threadthema "Fremdschämen für betimmte Anglerposts" zurückzukommen)


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Fogasch89 schrieb:


> Hallo Allrounder, bin neu im Forum und überrascht. In den meisten Angelvideos wird nichts anderes als C&R praktiziert, so daß ich der Meinung war, daß dies die gängige Praxis ist und man sich schuldig fühlt, wenn man das Tier dann auch tötet um es zu essen. So nach dem Motto war nur Spaß, wollte nur mal meine Überlegenheit demonstrieren, bin aber nicht auf dich angewiesen, fahr gleich nach Mc Donalds. Ich ferfolge diese Diskussion schon seit zwanzig Jahren bin erstaunt über diese Wende, hatte ich nicht mitbekommen. Angel wohl zu häufig zu abgelegen.



Bei den meisten Angelvideos handelt es sich ja um die Produkte von den "Profis" (Leute die damit Geld verdienen) das sind auch welche die eher viele Fische fangen (weil auch viel Angeln). Von daher wird in den Videos eher zurückgesetzt als am Wasser. In der realen Welt sieht das nämlich (leider) wieder deutlich anders aus.

Die C&R Diskussion wird seit langem geführt und wird auch nie zuende kommen. Zuviele unterschiedliche Faktoren.

Wenn sich alle ein wenig zurückhalten, keine Massenstrecken an Land gelegt werden oder die größten Fische aus dem Gewässer abgeknüppet werden und sich die Hardcore C&R Fraktion damit abfindet, das manche ihren Fisch essen möchten, dann wäre alles gut.

Aber soweit wird es nie kommen. #q


----------



## Fogasch89 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Hallo Petrijünger, da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Das Problem sind einfach auch die Begrifflichkeiten. Was zum Henker ist ein Sportangler? Und was resultiert aus diesem Begriff? Leistung! Geht es beim Angeln um Leistung?


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Fogasch89 schrieb:


> Hallo Petrijünger, da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Das Problem sind einfach auch die Begrifflichkeiten. Was zum Henker ist ein Sportangler? Und was resultiert aus diesem Begriff? Leistung! Geht es beim Angeln um Leistung?



Naja, wir leben in einer Welt aus Wettbewerb und einem ständigen Streben besser zu sein. 

Extrem verbissen bin ich auch nicht. Kann auch über genug Sachen lachen. Aber mich nur hinsetzen, 3 Wurmruten raushauen und mal schauen was kommt wäre mir zu langweilig.

Also wie gehabt, jeder soll so Angeln wie er möchte. 

Sportangeln soll wohl bedeuten, dass das ganze etwas professioneller abläuft und das ganze nicht aus dem Grund der Nahrungsbeschaffung durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Fogasch89 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Hallo Allrounder,
ich glaube, daß sich das Richtung C&R verschieben wird, medien machen die Meinung in diesem Fall die Angelmedien. Das Angeln "verkommt" in unserer Wohlstandsgesellschafft zum Sport. Es kann kein Sport sein sich autark Nahrungsmittel zu verschaffen. Du weißt wovon ich rede. Auch du wirst schon den ein oder anderen Fisch getötet und gegessen haben. Hast du wenn etwas übrig war das in die Tonne geschmissen? Ich denke nicht. Du hast ein Tier getötet, was Überwindung kosten sollte( wenn es das nicht mehr tut läuft was schief) und du hast in Gedenken an diese Überwindung nichts davon verkommen lassen. Mein Opa sagte immer halb im Spass:" Ich angel nicht weil mir das Spass macht, sondern weil ich Hunger habe." Ich glaube irgendwo dazwischen liegt die Wahrheit. auch ich stelle nach einem langen Angelleben fest, daß ich die meisten Fische lieber im Wasser als in der Pfanne sehe, aber das ist unser Luxus. eine Erkenntnis die ein Prozess ist. Ich werde den Teufel tun und unsere osteuropäischen Mitbürger verurteilen, wenn sie auch noch den kleinsten Schwanz mit nach hause nehmen. Die verwerten dann aber auch alles und sind halt noch nicht in unserer Überflussgesellschaft angekommen. Sozialisierungsprozess. Aber wohin führt dieser dann? Zum Sportangler! Das wird dann mit Naturerlebnis verklärt. ist einfach ein schwieriges Thema


----------



## Fogasch89 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

hallo Allrounder, gehe jetzt ins Bett. Bin leider nicht sehr firm im Umgang mit dem Computer, hoffe dich erreicht diese Nachricht, bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier alles richtig mache. war heute mein erster tag im chat. Hat mich aber auf jedenfall gerfreut mich mit dir austauschen zu können.


----------



## pxnhxxd (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du unterstellst ständig irgendwelche Sachen und greifst ständig Anglergruppen an...das du noch keien Punkte hast, ist ein Wunder.
> 
> Ich bin auch Karpfenangler. Wenn kleinere Speisefische entnommen werden, dann hab ich damit kein Problem. Aber bitte nicht die +15 Jahre alten Großfische.
> 
> Mit Welsen, Hechten, Zandern, Barschen usw. ist es doch dasselbe.



Welche Anglergruppe habe ich denn bitte durch den Dreck gezogen.
Heut zu Tage wird wann doch schon schief angeguckt wenn man von 5 gefangenen einen mitnimmt.Ich hau auch nicht alles vor den Kopp, falls du das meinst.
Lass dich mal nicht von meiner Signatur täuchen. Ich release auch mehr wie ich entnehme aber ich behalts für mich anstatt überflüssige Ausreden wie " upps der Fisch war zu glitschig". Dann lobt man noch die Carphunter das sie zu 100% hinter C&R stehen und eben nicht solche Ausreden (Thema dieses Threads) von sich geben. Und das diese Vorurteile gegen Entnahme haben sind halt meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit denen.
Wenn du ich jetzt persönlich angegriffen fühlst, war nicht mein Bestreben und keine Absicht. SORRY!!!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Fogasch89 schrieb:


> Hallo Petrijünger, da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Das Problem sind einfach auch die Begrifflichkeiten. Was zum Henker ist ein Sportangler? Und was resultiert aus diesem Begriff? Leistung! Geht es beim Angeln um Leistung?



*Wikipedia:*


> Für die Geschichte des Sports ist bedeutend, dass er ursprünglich als Spiel dem Ernst einer Erwerbstätigkeit oder einer kriegerischen Auseinandersetzung gegenübergestellt wurde.



In einer alten BLINKER wars mal schön erklärt: Demnach signalisiert der Sportbegriff, dass man etwas "zu seinem Vergnügen" tut, also nicht als Beruf oder zu anderen Zwecken. Demnach bin ich ein Sportfischer, der Guide aber nicht. Wenn ich um den See jogge bin ich Sportler, aber nicht wenn ich vor der Polizei wegrenne.

Kurz: Sport ist freiwillig und es mangelt an Notwendigkeit. Einen Leistungsgedanken kann man (erst mal) nicht unterstellen.

In einer bestens versorgten Industrienation ist Angeln also definitiv als Sport zu bezeichnen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Angelvideos
> 
> Die C&R Diskussion wird seit langem geführt und wird auch nie zuende kommen. Zuviele unterschiedliche Faktoren.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch das was ich gesagt habe (Toleranz)
Ich habe auch nie verlangt dss man Kapitale entnimmt.
Wenns nach mir ginge, würden die gesetzlichen Mindestmasse  angehoben werden und sogar ein Höchstmass für jede Art geben. Dann währe C&R fast schon legal.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> *Wikipedia:*
> 
> 
> In einer alten BLINKER wars mal schön erklärt: Demnach signalisiert der Sportbegriff, dass man etwas "zu seinem Vergnügen" tut, also nicht als Beruf oder zu anderen Zwecken. Demnach bin ich ein Sportfischer, der Guide aber nicht. Wenn ich um den See jogge bin ich Sportler, aber nicht wenn ich vor der Polizei wegrenne.
> ...



Nach der ursprünglichsten Wortbedeutung war es schon ein "Sport", anderen bei irgendetwas zuzusehen, um sich daran zu erfreuen. Weil aber das Lesen nicht zu den herausragenden Fähigkeiten der erwachsenen deutschen Bevölkerungsanteile gehört, jüngste PISA-Studien mit adulten Testlingen belegen das, haben wir auch laufend Mißverständnisse. Es wird nicht gelesen was geschrieben steht. Es wird herausbuchstabiert, was verstanden werden möchte, abstrakte Interpretationen inklusive.

Angeln wurde in Deutschland nur deswegen zum Angelsport, weil man die sich laufend neu gründenden Vereine irgendwo mit einsortieren wollte, besser gesagt musste, weil man deutsch-gründlich zu sein hat. Also sortierte man sie mit den ebenfalls neuen Sportvereinen zusammen.

Nach der aktuellen Definition für Sport ist Angelsport natürlich nicht mehr zu fassen. Sollten das alle unsere Probleme sein... dann oh du glückliches Deutschland!


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Die Definition von "Sport" wird durch die E-Sport Szene (Computerspieler...) und Schachsportler (lol) sowieso ad absurdum geführt. Von daher halte ich es für Sinnlos, hier nun aus dem "Angelsport" ein Drama zu machen.

Laut Verbänden sind wir sowieso "Angelfischer". Was eben auch nur Fischer sind, lediglich mit dem Zusatz das wir keine Netze oder Langleinen, sondern Angeln nehmen um unseren Speisefisch zu fangen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*

Ich bin ein Fischangler. Miesmuscheln und Fadenwürmern stellt es sich so schlecht per Wobbler oder Blinker nach


----------



## pxnhxxd (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fisch zu glitschig aus der Hand gerutscht*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Fischangler. Miesmuscheln und Fadenwürmern stellt es sich so schlecht per Wobbler oder Blinker nach


Ich hab letztens nen Grill gedrillt. Hätte vorher auch nicht gedacht das der auf nem Wobbler einsteigt.


----------

